# Snowboard Idea



## jacob3c (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello,

So i'm not a snowboarder, but recently noticed something I thought of a solution too. When you are skating on your snowboard would it be convenient to be a able to hinge your front foot so that it is facing forward when your skating? I thought it would be nice to be able to face it forward when skating then rotate it back when your a ready to head down the slope. It would be the same as how you skate usually just without the awkwardness of a non-rotatable binding.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

No. Been thought of and tried before and it's a terrible idea. Practice skating more.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

There was a swivel thing like that that came out in the 90's, it disappeared even before step in bindings went the way of the dodo.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It's not a very good idea.You can do that on a skate board because skate board is narrow so you can pressure the board to make it turn. Snowboard is wide and you need more leverage to turn.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't listen to the haters, spend a ton of time and energy on this. Money too.

Keep us posted so we can be part of the new dawn.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Amazing no one ever thought of this and it took a non-snowboarder to come up with it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jacob3c said:


> Hello,
> 
> So i'm not a snowboarder, but recently noticed something I thought of a solution too. When you are skating on your snowboard would it be convenient to be a able to hinge your front foot so that it is facing forward when your skating? I thought it would be nice to be able to face it forward when skating then rotate it back when your a ready to head down the slope. It would be the same as how you skate usually just without the awkwardness of a non-rotatable binding.


Fuck off spammer.


----------



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

Or you could just have your foot straight and learn how to skate one footed


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jacob3c said:


> So i'm not a snowboarder


Clearly... why you on a snowboarding forum again?


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Thebombster said:


> Or you could just have your foot straight and learn how to skate one footed


OR you can have a hinge surgically inserted into your lower leg, when it comes time to skate, just flip the switch and boom....your leg is facing the right way!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Argo said:


> Fuck off spammer.


Argo has assumed BA's mantle. 0


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jacob3c said:


> Hello,
> 
> So i'm not a snowboarder, but recently noticed something I thought of a solution too. When you are skating on your snowboard would it be convenient to be a able to hinge your front foot so that it is facing forward when your skating? I thought it would be nice to be able to face it forward when skating then rotate it back when your a ready to head down the slope. It would be the same as how you skate usually just without the awkwardness of a non-rotatable binding.




They use bindings like that for rentals now, so they can switch angles faster.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The thing that is making it hard for innovation in bindings is that the materials have become lighter and closer to the board. Mechanisms are heavy, bulky, and tend not to work very well when they ice up.

Take a look at the above stated rental quick adjust bindings. They look like something you'd see in a medieval torture chamber. Not really, but the disadvantages they introduce are obvious.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Gaperproof®


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I wanna see you maneuver through a crowd of skiers and snowboarders while your back foot is unstrapped and the front foot is facing forward. Never snowboarded...... invents revolutionary bindings. 

:laughat2:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Mystery2many said:


> I wanna see you maneuver through a crowd of skiers and snowboarders while your back foot is unstrapped and the front foot is facing forward. Never snowboarded...... invents revolutionary bindings.
> 
> :laughat2:


It's actually comfortable. I use pretty high angles which means the board follows straight instead that at an angle like when you ride duck for example . Kind of like when you push a skateboard? You keep your front foot straight yes?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> It's actually comfortable. I use pretty high angles which means the board follows straight instead that at an angle like when you ride duck for example . Kind of like when you push a skateboard? You keep your front foot straight yes?


Board follows straight? I can ride perfectly straight for as long as I need no problem with duck stance. I also said manuever through a crowd not go straight.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Mystery2many said:


> . I also said manuever through a crowd not go straight.



True... But you know what I mean.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When I'm pushing on my longboard I'm not straight forward, I'm at about 65 or 70 degree angle. When I'm riding I'm about exactly like snowboarding at around 15 degrees.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Tubby Beaver said:


> OR you can have a hinge surgically inserted into your lower leg, when it comes time to skate, just flip the switch and boom....your leg is facing the right way!


Jesus! I think you're on to something! :surprise:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Another solution to a problem that doesn't really exist. I don't like skating much therefore I don't actually do it that much. If I do get stuck on a real bad flat I suck it up and walk.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My magnetic bindings will fix all of this.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

jacob3c said:


> Hello,
> 
> So i'm not a snowboarder, but recently noticed something I thought of a solution too. When you are skating on your snowboard would it be convenient to be a able to hinge your front foot so that it is facing forward when your skating? I thought it would be nice to be able to face it forward when skating then rotate it back when your a ready to head down the slope. It would be the same as how you skate usually just without the awkwardness of a non-rotatable binding.


Hi,

So i'm not a fuckwit, but.....


----------

